# Winamp: asf & wmv ruckelt



## Andreas Späth (10. Mai 2005)

Hallo


Also ich hab einige Videos im asf und wmv Format die schon immer und ewig ohne Probleme in Winamp 5.03 liefen.
Seit 2 Wochen stottern aber sämtliche *.asf bzw *.wmv Videos wenn ich diese in Winamp abspielen will.
Windows Mediaplayer und Mediaplayer Classic hingegen haben keinerlei Probleme.

Es wurden keine neuen Codecs, Playerupdates oder sonst irgendeine Verändung vorgenommen auf die ich das Problem zurückführen könnte.


Das selbe ist auch bei meinem neuem Notebook ( keine 5 Tage alt... ) der Fall, dort läuft Winamp in der Version 5.09.

Codecs ist auf beiden System der K-Lite Megacodecpack Vollinstallation ohne BS-Player, Mpeg2 ( da funktioniert der von PowerDVD besser ) und ohne AC3 Booster ( würden einem ja die Ohren abfallen ).

Betriebsystem ist auch auf beiden Rechnern Windows XP SP2, letztes Windowsupdate bei dem älterem PC vor 5 Wochen, weswegen ich einen Microsoft Patch als Fehlerquelle auch ausschliese.

CPU Auslastung ist im normalem Bereich
10% bei einem P4 630, und mit 1GB Ram sollte auch hier das Problem nicht liegen.

Deswegen meine Frage: Was kann ich tuhen damit die Videos wieder richtig in Winamp ablaufen, und nein ein anderer Player stellt für mich keine dauerhafte Lösung da


----------



## liquidbeats (10. Mai 2005)

Nabend,
 Schonmal versucht Winamp Neu zu Installieren?

 Könnte das Problem beheben.
 Oder hast du andere Player etc. zusätzlich Installiert? kann sein das die sich irgendwie in die Quäre gekommen sind.


 Gruß


----------



## Andreas Späth (10. Mai 2005)

Also auf dem Rechner hier ist Winamp ganz frisch installiert, hab es auch auf beiden Systemen mit einer Neuinstallation versucht.
Andere Player hab ich keine Installiert. ( auser eben Windows Mediaplayer und Mediaplayer Classic ) und auch sonst nichts was ich jetzt irgendwie mit diesem Problem in Verbindung bringen könnte, ich hab sogar extra meine Costum Windows XP Skins weggelassen.


----------

